# Sony ICE unit for your ipod?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I got a cd stuck in my radio a while back and find that i'm using my ipod all the time instead and don't miss cd's at all. What I don't like is the way the ipod is connected to the radio, its all a bit of an afterthought and looks untidy.

I've been searching for a replacement and Sony are releasing a new unit around May this year, nothing special about that but this model has done away with the cd function and replaced with an ipod/mp3 player tray. Just flip down the front, put your player in the tray, plug it in and it retracts into the unit. You then operate your ipod from the radio facia.

Its going to be priced around $150 in US so hopefully a little less in £'s when its released over here.

I want one 

*Sony DSX S100..*



















More info here...

http://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=5462

Pete


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*ipod*

What happens when instead of the CD getting stuck in the unit the ipod gets stuck? new CD=£8 new ipod =£180

We have an Alpine unit that has a connector for the ipod on the back. There is a connector lead in the "top" glove box (we have a fiat based 'van) so you just connect the ipod to this and work from the stereo unit. It charges the ipod as well.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My new Tranny based Hymer has a connecting socket and power source for an Ipod. But the Sony radio looks very nice,I doubt if it will cost less when it comes here,just substitute £ for $ and ad 2.5%!!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Unlike cd slots there appears to be plenty of room around the tray just incase it does get stuck.

I still want one 8) ...











Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry post deleted, posted in wrong thread in error   

Dick


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Well you rekindled the thread....so I'll add to this and say I put one of these in my MH a few months ago and they are great! Hlalfords are still doing them for £100!!!....well worth the money!

Paul


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

...forgot to mention I managed to find the remote control on ebay so I can sit in the back of the van and mess!

Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> I still want one 8) ...


...and I did get one shortly after this post, cost me £130 but as divil says, Halfords are doing them now for £99 which is a bit of a bargain.

Nice bit of kit, good sound and most ipod features can be operated from the unit. Tidies up the dash nicely.

The Ipod gets quite hot when in the unit which is apparently normal and the removeable flip down fascia can be awkward to re attach sometimes but overall very pleased with it.

Pete


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

One of these will control it......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-RM-X...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item4ab2de44e1


----------

